# tURKEY HUNTING LEASE



## harrisonjd (Mar 7, 2008)

I HAVE 1500 ACRES IN DODGE, CO THAT IS LITERALLY INFESTED WITH TURKEYS. THE PROPERTY IS NEAR THE DODGE/PULASKI CO LINE APPROX. 1 MILE FROM HWY 341. I AM LOOKING FOR ONE TURKEY HUNTER TO HUNT THIS PROPERTY FOR 2007/2008 SEASON. THIS INDIVIDUAL MUST BE HONEST, TRUSTWORTHY AND A PROTECTOR OF THE PROPERTY. THIS PERSON WILL BE THE ONLY PERSON HUNTING FOR TURKEYS ON THIS LAND EXCEPT FOR ONE RETIRED MAN THAT HUNTS THE TURKEYS IN EXCHANGE FOR PLANTING FOOD PLOTS. THE PROPERTY IS A MIXTURE OF PP, HW DRAINS AND FOOD PLOTS. THE PRICE IS $2000. PRESENT DEER HUNTERS DO NOT HUNT TURKEYS. IF INTERESTED CALL JACK AT 912-288-1204 OR EMAIL JDHARRISON48@YAHOO.COM. THANKS JACK


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 7, 2008)

if you dont like the terms, yall move on


----------



## Gadget (Mar 7, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> if you dont like the terms, yall move on



Don't think it's possible to hunt the 2007 season, unless time travel was involved....

Maybe he means 2008 and 2009 season?


----------



## BROWNING 260 (Mar 8, 2008)

wasnt bashing the thread,just giving some helpfull info if he wants to really lease!!!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 8, 2008)

I wonder what the info was???  Too expensive?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 8, 2008)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I wonder what the info was???  Too expensive?



yep lots of giggling at the money involved.  which is fine to do via pm, but folks can ask what they want for their land


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree I saw the number wrong thought it was 200 and called then he said 2000 whoa nelly out of my budget.  I hope he can get it.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't thkn $2000 for 1800 PRIVATE acres is a lot at all.  It's a lot of money.  But if you're seriously into turkey hunting and want a bunch of land all to yourself for an entire season, then it's a pretty dang good deal to me.  Shoot, you'll spend way more than that for just one week of hunting with an outfitter.


----------



## emtguy (Mar 11, 2008)

anybody know if this land is still up for leasing????


----------



## big cntry (Mar 22, 2008)

*Lease is now spoken for...*

I picked it up last week. 

Chad


----------



## gahuntindude (Mar 22, 2008)

thats a little high for turkey only


----------

